# My husband is so unfair...



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

So the man I call my husband is supposedly filing for a divorce this week. We have been together 7 years and married a year and a half. All of this has come as a shock to me. Two weeks ago, my life was just the way I have always wanted it to be. Now I am staring the reality of divorce right in the face. I have been a stay at home mom for two years(my husband wanted it this way). Now I have to not only find a job in this economy, but I have instantly become a single parent. I have to also relocate my child and myself 250 miles away from the home we just moved into 2 months ago. To top it all off, my H is placing all the blame on me when in reality I have done nothing that is deserving of a divorce. I didn't cheat, lie, fight, scream or argue with him. I have done nothing but help him become the man he is today. Now that he is at the top, he wants to "find himself" and I am being tossed to the side. I want nothing more than to spend the rest of my life with this man. I can't believe that this is what it has become. I feel for everyone that is going through this painful process. I hope that we all receive some sort of closure from the experiences shard here.


----------

